# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: ستاپ برای آفیس

## noshin2008

من پس از یه مدت نبودم
پس نسخه جدید تالار رو بهتون تبریک میگم
منظورم اپدیت تالار
ایا میشه بوسیله اینستال شیلد برای آفیس 2007 ستاپ ساخت بعد هم به صورت خودکار رجیستر بشه
ممنون

----------

